# GHG decoys - Receite



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Had the bottom of a GHG oversized mallard decoy crack on me the other day and emailed them they said there is no way they will back anything up with out a receite. I guess I was stupid for throwing it away. You would think a company would stand behind there product a little better then that, I could see if they were a retailer but they are the manufactuer. This decoy was not abused in the least only two months old keel went to the bottom of the lake when the bottom cracked. I just hope the rest of them hold up.

!!!!Hang on to those Receites!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I bought some FA shells and the box only had 9 heads and 12 shells so the manager knocked $20 off. I emailed FA and told them the deal and asked how much to get the missing heads and she asked my address so I gave her my address and she said they are on the way. I asked a couple times how much with no response. A couple days later the UPS guy dropped them off. Thats what I call customer service, it was no fault of FAs but they made it right knowing the store knocked $20 off already, no receipt or anything. I think from now on Ill look into FAs stuff before I drop cash on the competitors stuff.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Final Approach stuff is new this fall, GHG has been out for a few years atleast. How is Avery going to know it isn't 2 or 3 years old, I wouldn't warranty it either without a reciept. Giving stuff away is not good business, taking care of a legitamate defect under the manufacturers warranty is.
From the manufacturer to the retailer you will see anything and everything possible under the sun to get free goods for all kinds of used and abused crap.

Bratlabs, what is your honest opinion on thos FA's? Are they holding up for ya?
I've seen them but never had them in hand.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

Well I guess even if this decoy was three years old I would expect it to be replaced, decoy bottoms shouldnt just crack from hitting the water. Its not like i want a hole new doz. I told them that I would even send them the cracked decoy. I worked in the sporting goods indestry for 7 years and am currently self employed and I think you are wrong saying that a manufacturer should'nt replace defective product, if it was a retail store I would require a receite, big difference. I guess I'm SOL on the other 5 doz GHG decoys I've bought within the last year if anything goes wrong with them because I dont have receites for any of them.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

You probably don't have a receipt either. Without a receipt a manufacturer or retailer has no way of kowning if you purchased the items or obtained them in some illegal manner.

It is a good practice to keep all your receipts for at least two years.


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

Where did you buy them from? If you bought them from cabelas which you may not have you can return them and get new ones. They are extremely leanient when it comes to returns but now they keep track of returners.

-Andrew


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

CDK said:


> Well I guess even if this decoy was three years old I would expect it to be replaced, decoy bottoms shouldnt just crack from hitting the water. I think you are wrong saying that a manufacturer should'nt replace defective product


Who in the world would believe that your decoy cracked from water impact!! Let me take a guess here, NO ONE!!



4CurlRedleg said:


> Giving stuff away is not good business, taking care of a legitamate defect under the manufacturers warranty is.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Giving stuff away is not good business, taking care of a legitamate defect under the manufacturers warranty is.
> From the manufacturer to the retailer you will see anything and everything possible under the sun to get free goods for all kinds of used and abused crap.


I agree with you 100%. I dont know why they just sent them out and I wouldnt expect them to do it again. Maybe because their decoys are new they went above and beyond regular customer service to get word of mouth out. I dont know but it impressed the sh!t out of me.



> Bratlabs, what is your honest opinion on thos FA's? Are they holding up for ya? I've seen them but never had them in hand.


The paint durability is pretty impressive so far. The shells have quite a bit of plastic in them, I can stand on the shell behind the head and it doesnt cave in. The paint scheme could use a little help, but a guy could add some white to the feather tips and they would look good. Ill buy more FA shells before the seasons over. :beer:


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

I have to go with 4curl here on that one.

I have abused my GHG mallards in a bad way (oversized weighted keels) and other then a few scratchs I have no problems. What did you pay for 5 dozen decoys and did you put them on your credit card? You should be able to use that as your reciept.

I know I had a few problems with my GHG from cabelas and I called them up and they sent me out another dozen and even picked up the dozen that I had problems with. One great reason to buy online.  You can always find the reciept.


----------



## jbullivant (Nov 9, 2005)

I have some GHG stuff and my friends have some GHG stuff we like the body styles. but the paint and the way they are mad is horrible. they are the worst painted decoys ever. Also the keels have a tendency to wear out we use them on the fields and on the water, the paint just flakes off on any model of ducks we have, my bluebills which are a year old look like black plastic blobs, although i am repainting them and they look like new. I just bought some final approach and there paint is so good, although the mallards have a wierd shaped head they have the removabale keel, and have a good paint job, i also have the shells too. We also bought some mallard shells by G and H and they are really nice. so i am might stick with G and H and Final Approach. Even hard cores are nice, if i could afford them i would get those. Just switch brands everybody is high on greenhead gear, and i hear more complaints aobut those then any other decoy on the market, they look good new, but the new car smell only lasts a day.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

The reason you hear more complaints about them is because they are the hotest selling decoy on the market. Ask any retail store what is the hardest decoy to get? GHG FB mallards will be your answer.

I don't know about being high on GHG but I think you must be smokin something if your paint is flaking off. :eyeroll: I know guys that run 20 dozen of GHG and wouldn't run anything else. Most are like me and are lazy and just throw them in the back of their trucks and trailors and for the most part they have held up just fine.

I have nothing against any other decoys maker out there well maybe just one (knight and hale). lol G&H, DZ, HC and herters all make great decoys but right now the GHG are the hot item.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

If jbullivant is smokin something, everyone else must be smokin the same thing. Its easy to be the hottest selling decoy on the market when you have guys like Fred Zink backing your decoy. They are a nice looking decoy but the paint is terrible. On full body geese maybe its a different story, but not on their duck floaters.Maybe in Nebraska they are hard to find but not here in MN. I have used Avery for 2 seasons are now unusable due to the paint quality. G & H, Big Foot, Higedon and some Hardcore will be in my spread until Avery starts to back their decoys. They do not offer paint kits " because the cost is too great to ship overseas". They will not replace any decoys with paint problems, saying they may be "seconds", purchased from Gander Mountain. The complaints are not due to the fact they are a "hot item", the complaints are due to the lack of quality paint on the item.


----------



## jbullivant (Nov 9, 2005)

so the guides that you know that use the GHG, sell them at the end of the year to others for half off. they dont save them at all. so they dont see the effects of storing and moving them constantly, and i am sure they have trailors for them and can afford the twelve slot bags. I will agree the geese are nice, and have a gifferent paint for some odd reason mainly becasue that is al people use to hunt geese and mallards. but I duck hunt as much as possible and move around and go camping and th bills and mallards i have are toast after a year. the paint dosent work and avery dosent back them up, more and more people are starting to shy away now. Oh well, i agree with zwohl, and some of the others, i just cant stand the paint and the way they treat customers, it can hurt them in the end, and it probably will, there hot right now, but i bet they will cool off eventually. oh well, i am done postin gon this. We all have different opinions.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

don't matter if its 10 years old or 1 day old....its one decoy and the cost tot he company is nothing compared to satisfaction of the customer. If they woulda just sent him 1 decoy they woulda had a customer for life....just like the FA example...that guy is probably gonna buy more because of the no hassle/understanding customer service. Bad policy for GHG's sake in my opinion.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

zwohl said:


> Its easy to be the hottest selling decoy on the market when you have guys like Fred Zink backing your decoy.


Correct me if Im wrong but doesnt Fred Zink carve all the prototypes for the molds? I dont think he did the full body mallards though.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

Carver or not, Fred Zink is a big name, promoting a company, he doesnt provide the customer service or the lack of quality paint, regardless of his position with the company.


----------



## jbullivant (Nov 9, 2005)

he just does the feather detail. they have some one else carve the decoy molds.


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

I guess the reason I was so mad with GHG is the fact that I've been babying these decoys compared to the G&H decoys I use to use, I even bought the 12 slot bags. I will swear on the bible that the decoy split from hitting the water. I was so shocked I went out to see if there was a submerged log, rock or something but there was'nt. I wish I'd of used a credit card but I own a masonry company and decoys and hunting toys is were I burn up my cash. I bought the decoys from Scheels, I guess I did not even bother to try and return it there, I figured they send me to the manufacturer anyway.
In the long run I know GHG lost money on this deal.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

We hunt over about 30 dozen GHG duck decoys and we havent had any problems with the paint job and we have had them for 3 years...They might all fall to peices next year but so far so good...But I will tell you one thing that is a joke about the decoy and that is the snap in Keel..Bull ****..Because once u snap them bastards in..goodluck gettin back out with out breaking something! We had some Flambeau duck decoys a couple years ago where all the paint pealed right off...contacted the company..they said send them to us so we can see the paint...Then after getting the decoy they called us back...AFTER WE PAID TO SHIP IT THERE..because they said they would replace the decoy...They Told us it was our fault for the paint defect... :******: Never bought one since! and never Will!!


----------



## nwmngeesenducks (Apr 9, 2003)

"Final Approach stuff is new this fall, GHG has been out for a few years atleast. How is Avery going to know it isn't 2 or 3 years old, I wouldn't warranty it either without a reciept. Giving stuff away is not good business, taking care of a legitamate defect under the manufacturers warranty is. "

















This argument will never end. The picks this link takes you to are of GHG decoys used less than 6 times. With pictures and reciepts, Avery would not replace them and I recieved serious hate mail from some guys pretty high up on the Avery chain of command.

I love the looks of the decoys now, but it sure is hard to support that!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

looking at these pictures makes me kind of in shock, because Ive got some GHG mallards and theyve been holding up well for 2 years now and then my GHG FB geese decoys are also holding up well, I guess its how some people store them and when taking them out to the fields.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

nwmngeesenducks - Sorry man but if that was one trip to the pond I wouldn't replace them either. Those look beat to hell if you ask me. Mine are thrown in a decoy bag and tossed in the back of my truck and I have never seen any damage on the heads like those pictures show. The bottom around the tail and breast is usually the first place to get scratched then maybe the top of the head. Those pics show them beat up under the white ring - what kind of anchors or weights were on those?

Those goose heads look like they must have been on the body for the most part? I take mine off and they look way more worn then yours. Next time I load up the truck I will shoot a pic and you can see what conditions mine are subject too.


----------



## camaro2528 (Aug 22, 2005)

THe First batch of GHG water decoys had a paint that they discontinued. the newer ones suposedly have a different paint that doesnt flake like the first batch that was put on the market. that is why you get some guys saying their crap and others that haev no problems. i haev used mine for 2 years now and they are showing alot of age.(First paint) also two of them have holes in them, not form shooting them they just sort of cracked on the seem. not a big deal considering it cost a whole 20 bucks to replace the whole dozen. they wil replace the decoys if you have a reciept to prove when they were boguht.


----------



## nwmngeesenducks (Apr 9, 2003)

"Sorry man but if that was one trip to the pond I wouldn't replace them either. Those look beat to hell if you ask me."

What kind of logic is that?

I had the reciept that showed date of purchase and pictures to show but they were not replaced. Unless I'm totally misunderstanding you, your logic stinks dude.


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks like u shot Em with a round of 3 1/2 2's ...Pretty hard to beleive that was just one hunt...we have 30 dozen that we pick up every weekend out of the field and throw into the back of a trailer and then thrown into a big pile in the barn...with all that abuse we put on them for the past two years of loading and loading Even our worst looking decoy looks like new compared to that ****


----------



## camaro2528 (Aug 22, 2005)

dont buy cheap $h1t if youy want it to last thats my logic on things spend the extra bucks now so you dont have to later. I've got a dozen M4M G&H mallards they are flawless compaired to all my other deocys and they are older than half of my spread. I havent heard a lot of complaints about bigfoots or G & H.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Ill back nwmngeesenducks up on this one.......ive got a few GHG that were purchased in the last year that after only one hunt look exactly like the duck decoys in the pick. Its weird because it only happened to a couple decoys out of several dozen. For me it really isnt worth my time to jump through the hoops they require you to just to get a couple decoys replaced. :-?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Another thing is ive also got a couple that have somehow filled up with water......and I havent been able to tell where the leak is coming from. :huh:


----------

